# ATO: Watch out for tax scams



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Watch-out-for-tax-scams/
[HEADING=2]Watch out for tax scams[/HEADING]










*1 December 2020*

Large numbers of scammers have been trying to trick people with fake tax debt scams recently.

These scammers will tell you that you have a tax debt and if you don't pay it straight away, you'll be arrested.

If you receive a phone call or message like this, don't respond.

We never:

threaten you with immediate arrest, jail or deportation
request payment of a debt via iTunes, Google Play gift cards or other vouchers
insist you stay on the phone until you pay
prevent you from discussing your tax affairs with your agent or adviser.
If you're ever unsure if a contact is really from the ATO, hang up and call us on *1800 008 540* to check.

*Next steps:*

Verify or report a scam
*Find out about:*

Scam alerts
Online security


----------

